# sealing concrete in walk-in & food prep area



## heartofglass

I'm in the process of opening a bar and I'm on a budget. There's a storage room behind the bar that I'd like to use fro some light food prep but the amount of food we'd be making (a couple batches of baked goods a day) doesn't justify the expense of having coved sheet vinyl installed across the entire floor. The existing floors are painted concrete, and a health inspector said that would be ok if it's sealed. The health dept plan check guide says it needs to be sealed w/ a "USDA approved, 2-part epoxy-catalyzed water-based epoxy concrete floor sealer." OK. But it also says "all flooring needs to be continuous up the walls, a minimum of 4", forming a 3/8" minimum radius coved base."

I found these cove bases that are made to be painted over to make them integral w/ the floor:

http://www.menards.com/main/doors-windows/exterior-doors/garage-doors/floor-coatings/speed-cove-radius-cove-1x48-12pcs-48-per-box/p-2215887-c-8022.htm

I want to use a colored epoxy rather than a clear one, to match the coved base color to the floor color, so I was thinking something like this Rustoleum epoxy & activator kit that comes "dunes tan" color:

http://www.zorotools.com/g/Paint%20Activator%20Dunes%20Tan/00022709/

But which other Rustoleum products do I need to use? I found a tutorial on epoxy paints that says NOT to strip the paint underneath, but to leave it and gently sand it. It also seems from the spec sheet like I won't need a primer, because of the floor already being painted w/ concrete paint?

But do I need some kind of finish on top of the epoxy + activator kit? I noticed the spec sheet mentions a non-slip version and a high gloss version, though I can't seem to find the non-slip version anywhere? What else should I put on this floor to bring it up to code? And what about the walk-in fridge that will be in the room? Does that require its own separate epoxy coating that extends 4" up its walls from the floor? Right now it just has vinyl coved bases that rest on the floor.

Sorry for all the questions, there's apparently no one who does concrete epoxy floorings in this tiny town, and sheet vinyl is only in my budget for the area behind the bar...


----------



## heartofglass

What about this non-slip product? I can't really tell what else needs to be used with this... Some sort of top coat?

http://www.drillspot.com/products/339185/Rust-Oleum_AS6586425_Paint


----------



## MASSDRIVER

I would bet you are better off with sheet goods and cove. The epoxy they want is not cheap.

Brent


----------



## mark handler

Make sure the product is NSF approved


----------



## mmmarvel

My two cents -

It looks like you're doing the majority of your searching on the internet.  Have you called and talked to anyone?  Sometimes you get the fellow who was stocking WalMart last week, sometimes you get someone who has been in the field for 20 years.  Explain your problem/situation and double check the suggestions/advice that they give.  Last, before you buy the product, double check it with the health inspector to ensure that it will pass his muster BEFORE you apply it.  He will (probably) have to check the application after it's put down, but I'm trying to save you money, heart ache, head ache and time here.


----------



## mark handler

Contact your health department for a list of what they want/accept


----------

